# Job hopping?



## Skittles21 (Aug 22, 2013)

:afr Been in a really difficult situation lately due to SA and constant worrying about the future work-wise. To make the long story short, I've had 3 jobs within the past year (all in contingency recruitment!). On my most recent job/3rd one I've taken on a full time consultant role which I don't really know why I went for as I can never imagine myself doing client visits and doing the sales calls etc. 2 weeks into the job and I've been getting really bad panic attacks especially when I have to do the never-ending sales calls/cold-calling, have trouble sleeping, always feeling extremely lethargic and constantly crying. I had a horrible emotional meltdown at work where I had to be sent home and I realised that for the first time in my life I am prepared to quit a job without another one as I was worried about my well being and it was affecting my life so much. I was lucky enough that my manager is so understanding and we have a good relationship so she's taken me on as a Resourcer on a temporary basis until I find a job that I want to do (definitely outside of recruitment). I've come to realise that I've been so unhappy for the past year as I've been taking a recruitment role one after the other and doing something I totally do not enjoy and requires someone with the total opposite of my personality. 

I do value work and have been working continuously without a break for the past 7 years but I've just reached a really bad time in my life which I am hoping will also be a breakthrough for a better tomorrow. I don't know exactly what I want to do, I was thinking some sort of administration focused job where I wouldn't be involved in sales but still have some interaction with the people in the office. I started seeing a therapist recently however I am still feeling so lost - I am doing much shorter hours as a temp at the same company. I've been actively looking for jobs temp/contract/permanent for the past 2 weeks but haven't had any progress just yet.

Does anyone else have been job hopping - how are you finding the job hunting?


----------



## LifeinAShell (Apr 12, 2012)

yeha ive had 2 jobs past month lol i quit the first aftre 3 days 2nd im about to get fired from cause im to depressed to work


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I used to job hop a bit in my early to mid twenties (including jobs where I never returned after my first day) but have settled down a bit now. Now I manage about two years in a job before depression and boredom force me out.


----------



## Rum Slayer (Oct 31, 2013)

My job career(s) is similar to all of you in some ways.. 

I worked at Walmart for a week and I quit due to anxiety. I then got another job as a security officer at a casino and again....quit after two months due to anxiety. During the time I have worked I was the most angry and depressed individual you could imagine; even on the days off (and there was plenty)! When I quit I felt a "rush" of relief and it was almost like I had been set free from some jail..but quickly sobering up to the fact that I have failed to be employed yet again.


I know it's just Walmart and a low-end casino but....wow...I feel as if I have failed at life. I can say in complete honesty that I don't know if I will ever overcome it.


----------

